# giFT-ERRORS for Ares and FastTrack nets

## Gremo

hi, 

i have merged giFT (and plugins) but only Gnutella and OpenFT works.

in the log file, i get:

```

# cat giftd.log | grep Ares

[21:34:33] Plugin Ares (0.3.0) successfully loaded and initialized

[21:34:33] Ares: asp_plugin.c:230(asp_giftcb_start): Starting up.

[21:34:33] Ares: as_ares.c:88(as_init): Initializing Ares library...

[21:34:33] Ares: as_node_man.c:492(as_nodeman_load): Loaded 0 nodes from node file

[21:34:33] Ares: as_session_man.c:97(as_sessman_connect): Requested: 4, connected: 0, connecting: 0

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: Ares: Ran out of nodes

[21:36:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: Ares: Ran out of nodes

[21:38:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: Ares: Ran out of nodes

[21:40:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: Ares: Ran out of nodes

```

and

```

# cat giftd.log | grep FastTrack

[21:34:33] Plugin FastTrack (0.8.9) successfully loaded and initialized

[21:34:33] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:652(fst_giftcb_start): starting up

[21:34:33] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:735(fst_giftcb_start): Loaded 0 supernode addresses from nodes file "/home/gremo/.giFT/FastTrack/nodes"

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: Local file "/home/gremo/.giFT/FastTrack/banlist" does not exist, copying default from "/usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/banlist"

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: unable to open /usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/banlist (read): No such file or directory

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Unable to copy default file "/usr/share/giFT/FastTrack/banlist"

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-WARNING: FastTrack: Couldn't find banlist "/home/gremo/.giFT/FastTrack/banlist"

[21:34:33] FastTrack: fst_fasttrack.c:769(fst_giftcb_start): Http server listening on port 1214

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:34:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:35:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:35:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:36:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:36:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:37:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:37:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:38:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:38:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:39:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:39:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:40:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:40:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

[21:41:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: All attempts at contacting peers have failed. Trying default nodes file.

[21:41:33] *** GIFT-ERROR: FastTrack: Failed to load default nodes file. Perhaps your installation is corrupt?

```

where i can find node file? what is it? help me please great forum!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## didymos

Ares just doesn't work. I've seen some people say they've gotten it to work, but most never seem to, myself included. As far as FastTrack nodes, here:

.giFT/FastTrack/nodes

```

# <host> <port> <klass> <load> <last_seen>

70.174.52.248 2589 1 50 1148600132

216.15.97.130 2135 1 48 1148600132

70.35.244.138 1238 1 46 1148600132

209.6.246.15 2622 1 46 1148600132

69.171.27.140 3630 1 46 1148600132

206.255.17.161 3735 1 54 1148600119

24.51.152.3 1928 1 45 1148600132

70.37.155.53 3244 1 45 1148600132

68.108.71.86 2492 1 44 1148600132

69.175.130.64 3815 1 44 1148600132

24.49.138.0 3898 1 43 1148600132

69.165.130.212 2014 1 58 1148600132

68.233.24.78 1444 1 42 1148600119

67.84.87.67 2029 1 59 1148600132

70.39.3.209 4467 1 40 1148600132

69.165.13.183 3839 1 40 1148600132

24.50.66.251 1647 1 39 1148600132

67.20.188.198 2023 1 62 1148600132

208.107.93.209 2539 1 62 1148600132

68.224.115.181 2041 1 38 1148600132

68.6.34.163 2649 1 38 1148600119

68.224.234.32 3947 1 63 1148600132

68.0.220.216 2027 1 63 1148600132

72.197.53.214 3922 1 63 1148600119

68.108.60.113 1812 1 63 1148600119

67.84.169.225 2712 1 65 1148600132

68.65.177.201 1650 1 65 1148600132

69.223.164.83 2445 1 65 1148600132

72.197.118.101 2119 1 66 1148600132

68.96.87.189 2107 1 66 1148600132

68.70.192.76 2133 1 33 1148600132

72.200.172.127 1622 1 68 1148600132

68.170.79.31 1214 1 32 1148600132

208.58.10.72 2009 1 30 1148600132

68.64.229.43 1772 1 70 1148600132

68.171.95.97 3669 1 72 1148600132

67.86.45.238 3885 1 72 1148600132

24.230.133.2 3059 1 72 1148600119

68.71.32.135 2002 1 73 1148600132

69.124.148.183 2122 1 74 1148600132

70.189.198.193 2101 1 75 1148600132

69.168.244.245 3123 1 75 1148600132

68.66.231.27 2314 1 24 1148600132

24.54.143.252 2682 1 76 1148600132

70.180.39.70 2837 1 76 1148600132

69.9.234.146 4876 1 76 1148600132

70.186.218.10 1680 1 22 1148600132

68.229.59.101 1417 1 78 1148600132

68.7.97.181 1615 1 78 1148600132

24.50.72.112 2039 1 79 1148600132

66.203.161.156 2957 1 80 1148600132

24.48.151.61 3441 1 20 1148600132

24.44.7.247 3664 1 80 1148600132

24.47.121.127 3003 1 80 1148600132

24.253.84.202 3568 1 80 1148600132

24.190.120.177 2700 1 80 1148600132

74.131.100.11 3681 1 20 1148600132

67.87.223.246 2236 1 80 1148600132

24.186.198.116 1575 1 80 1148600132

70.24.150.115 3922 1 80 1148600132

72.197.71.217 1532 1 80 1148600132

68.224.59.53 1100 1 80 1148600132

24.254.40.50 1550 1 80 1148600132

68.110.26.119 4162 1 80 1148600132

70.170.78.79 2020 1 80 1148600132

69.114.179.4 1266 1 80 1148600132

69.121.43.246 3424 1 80 1148600132

24.228.77.137 3067 1 80 1148600113

70.170.48.212 2607 1 80 1148600113

24.175.185.10 1112 1 80 1148600113

24.129.125.102 3536 1 80 1148600113

67.189.97.194 3817 1 80 1148600119

69.162.205.68 3324 1 80 1148600119

67.10.66.254 1629 1 80 1148600119

69.132.123.242 1217 1 80 1148600119

69.113.223.72 3946 1 80 1148600119

68.105.119.4 2029 1 80 1148600119

67.81.113.43 1792 1 80 1148600119

24.33.255.165 3184 1 19 1148600132

24.50.229.152 3106 1 19 1148600132

68.228.131.111 3508 1 16 1148600119

72.49.89.131 1899 1 87 1148600132

72.23.83.30 2564 1 87 1148600132

68.42.79.186 2145 1 13 1148600113

24.193.24.2 2213 1 13 1148600113

24.168.49.251 2777 1 13 1148600113

67.83.163.71 1787 1 88 1148600132

69.171.51.6 3385 1 89 1148600132

24.50.218.49 1680 1 10 1148600132

24.226.211.81 3865 1 91 1148600132

68.14.183.173 3855 1 91 1148600132

24.50.61.49 3093 1 9 1148600119

68.69.185.82 3458 1 8 1148600132

70.174.122.198 3846 1 93 1148600132

71.120.55.10 3643 1 7 1148600113

24.175.121.66 3030 1 95 1148600132

67.9.63.141 2111 1 95 1148600119

70.38.44.22 2364 1 2 1148600113

70.64.136.162 32656 1 1 1148600132

70.180.242.160 3840 1 0 1148600132

164.107.214.87 1225 1 0 1148600132

207.134.44.59 4008 1 0 1148600132

70.44.50.0 1080 1 0 1148600132

65.27.195.183 2040 1 0 1148600132

67.191.101.157 3211 1 0 1148600132

68.108.211.83 2282 1 0 1148600132

70.50.151.90 2408 1 0 1148600132

38.113.245.29 229 1 0 1148600132

87.116.174.91 2467 1 0 1148600113

204.210.77.163 3108 1 0 1148600113

67.191.179.211 2386 1 0 1148600113

66.220.26.171 20059 1 0 1148600119

72.199.236.18 3519 1 50 1148599952

69.113.19.182 3730 1 50 1148600072

24.220.119.209 3519 1 50 1148599993

196.201.87.139 1826 1 49 1148599892

208.101.77.88 3967 1 51 1148600072

70.160.252.235 1478 1 51 1148599985

67.87.206.191 3372 1 52 1148599892

68.234.20.151 3523 1 48 1148600072

24.52.112.87 4079 1 52 1148599952

70.35.202.6 1467 1 52 1148600072

69.124.158.129 2274 1 48 1148600072

69.169.232.105 1599 1 52 1148600046

69.165.158.78 1214 1 52 1148600059

68.11.206.124 3602 1 53 1148600072

207.255.118.174 3003 1 47 1148599892

69.112.252.221 3693 1 47 1148599952

70.188.186.193 2456 1 54 1148599873

24.55.62.77 3297 1 54 1148600053

68.229.9.40 2803 1 54 1148599933

67.184.231.41 1765 1 46 1148599879

68.234.4.120 1185 1 54 1148599879

68.111.103.160 2461 1 45 1148600072

67.87.149.113 2942 1 55 1148599892

69.119.220.180 3975 1 55 1148600072

69.118.54.96 3161 1 55 1148599952

70.39.97.156 2483 1 45 1148599993

68.224.17.42 2269 1 45 1148600072

68.205.25.153 3538 1 44 1148599892

72.192.49.84 3200 1 44 1148600072

24.44.64.135 1563 1 43 1148600072

72.197.0.211 1710 1 57 1148599952

70.125.183.67 3707 1 57 1148599892

68.9.230.209 2119 1 57 1148600053

207.237.9.29 2629 1 58 1148600072

68.6.75.122 3030 1 58 1148599952

24.189.24.67 2328 1 58 1148600072

69.125.73.105 2612 1 42 1148600059

69.118.1.109 2415 1 42 1148599939

24.54.203.200 2226 1 41 1148600072

71.70.81.213 3273 1 59 1148600072

68.65.80.193 3049 1 41 1148600072

70.181.59.192 1652 1 59 1148599952

67.21.0.88 2580 1 59 1148599808

67.21.173.123 2854 1 41 1148600059

68.194.147.131 2570 1 60 1148599892

68.102.136.15 2272 1 60 1148599952

69.119.148.149 3600 1 40 1148599928

24.186.148.186 3383 1 61 1148599832

65.78.13.72 2466 1 61 1148600012

202.148.253.135 3593 1 61 1148600046

87.98.107.198 3511 1 39 1148599868

219.95.196.7 3352 1 62 1148599866

69.248.221.80 1714 1 37 1148599879

70.160.67.111 1370 1 64 1148600072

70.188.186.224 2736 1 36 1148599866

82.172.109.165 2828 1 64 1148600059

68.71.8.246 2404 1 64 1148599939

68.170.104.188 2483 1 65 1148600072

68.64.244.152 1887 1 35 1148599952

71.197.12.122 1986 1 65 1148599892

65.30.95.72 3041 1 66 1148600072

24.250.55.87 3377 1 66 1148600053

68.199.22.186 3477 1 66 1148600053

24.124.119.230 3083 1 34 1148599808

24.253.37.47 2245 1 33 1148600072

68.67.246.188 2797 1 33 1148600072

68.11.184.188 2420 1 67 1148600072

70.36.100.133 3026 1 67 1148599892

64.121.64.15 3451 1 32 1148600072

69.164.37.29 3090 1 68 1148600072

69.167.166.88 3774 1 68 1148600059

69.113.122.86 1131 1 68 1148600059

81.226.119.116 2320 1 31 1148600046

24.51.254.132 1073 1 31 1148599808

68.64.51.170 2570 1 30 1148599892

67.86.246.247 1329 1 70 1148600072

24.50.132.184 2897 1 70 1148600072

70.186.169.84 3992 1 71 1148599892

207.172.93.31 1874 1 71 1148599952

216.15.109.125 3426 1 71 1148600072

67.21.48.29 1414 1 71 1148600072

68.1.147.157 2010 1 71 1148599952

24.45.249.146 3547 1 29 1148599939

24.49.133.129 2649 1 28 1148600072

69.175.84.101 2117 1 28 1148599952

68.230.129.93 1666 1 28 1148600053

216.15.14.33 3336 1 72 1148599832

69.114.229.179 2760 1 72 1148599952

207.255.220.13 2144 1 28 1148599988

24.219.223.149 3304 1 73 1148600072

68.10.81.220 3774 1 73 1148600072

68.198.146.152 3486 1 73 1148600072

69.115.213.117 3164 1 27 1148599952

68.11.124.193 3430 1 73 1148600072

67.86.243.152 1665 1 73 1148599879

67.191.205.170 3710 1 74 1148600072

69.121.85.177 2371 1 26 1148599866

69.174.7.119 3298 1 26 1148600059

69.161.4.55 2418 1 74 1148599939

68.108.174.97 3075 1 75 1148600072

24.53.138.190 1690 1 75 1148600072

65.123.190.193 1240 1 75 1148599892

70.34.232.181 2119 1 75 1148599892

24.90.127.42 3195 1 75 1148600072

70.116.104.232 2314 1 75 1148599999

70.186.179.213 1571 1 78 1148599832

69.171.87.68 2720 1 78 1148599892

70.170.79.139 3950 1 21 1148600072

24.253.59.71 2662 1 79 1148600072

69.174.44.138 1586 1 79 1148599952

70.38.34.21 1492 1 21 1148599988

70.174.13.3 3771 1 80 1148600072

71.224.117.165 1154 1 80 1148599952

207.255.71.199 2644 1 80 1148599952

24.45.254.237 3916 1 80 1148599832

24.58.223.126 1343 1 80 1148600072

24.250.48.24 3925 1 80 1148599952

24.189.153.31 2136 1 80 1148600072

68.0.200.146 3359 1 80 1148600072

70.160.66.172 2030 1 80 1148599892

68.66.2.174 2568 1 80 1148600072

209.169.147.61 3861 1 80 1148600072

68.107.250.137 3572 1 80 1148600072

67.86.238.95 2193 1 80 1148600072

68.14.64.104 2230 1 80 1148599952

70.188.160.158 1708 1 80 1148600072

24.14.238.155 3491 1 80 1148599832

68.225.107.79 1237 1 80 1148599892

68.171.130.190 1554 1 20 1148600072

68.10.138.185 1437 1 80 1148600072

68.232.20.145 1980 1 80 1148600072

68.104.63.150 3661 1 80 1148599892

69.122.164.80 3504 1 80 1148600072

69.117.202.85 1214 1 80 1148599952

69.173.172.28 1466 1 80 1148600072

69.168.54.32 109 1 80 1148600072

69.249.219.186 2481 1 80 1148599952

71.230.251.205 1726 1 80 1148600053

69.248.198.72 3913 1 80 1148599813

71.83.174.166 2082 1 80 1148600072

24.129.193.199 1100 1 80 1148599952

68.13.124.187 2960 1 80 1148599832

71.48.71.9 1275 1 80 1148600012

82.36.91.120 2928 1 80 1148599865

65.32.90.105 1333 1 80 1148599985

69.73.105.158 3415 1 20 1148599925

65.35.103.8 1483 1 80 1148599985

82.230.146.121 3256 1 80 1148599927

68.41.62.248 2209 1 80 1148599927

65.60.217.90 2046 1 80 1148599927

68.83.199.12 1214 1 80 1148599926

70.173.133.39 2502 1 80 1148600046

68.101.193.92 3240 1 80 1148599926

200.19.164.20 2821 1 80 1148599866

201.231.121.144 2515 1 80 1148599986

202.233.241.198 1214 1 80 1148599806

69.249.211.113 3522 1 80 1148599928

68.13.22.11 1575 1 80 1148599928

68.1.179.121 3030 1 80 1148599808

24.150.189.84 3383 1 80 1148599939

67.184.176.62 2092 1 80 1148600059

142.167.93.167 1941 1 80 1148599879

24.185.108.149 2792 1 80 1148599939

68.234.228.157 3744 1 20 1148600059

88.0.49.83 2508 1 80 1148600059

24.171.147.55 2210 1 80 1148600059

68.195.144.30 1654 1 80 1148600059

24.54.185.176 2330 1 80 1148599999

24.3.153.5 1817 1 80 1148600059

70.36.83.72 2441 1 80 1148600059

68.101.195.59 3691 1 80 1148600059

24.193.44.175 1316 1 80 1148600046

69.120.146.25 1327 1 19 1148599892

68.1.127.119 1298 1 19 1148599928

68.202.14.7 2105 1 82 1148599832

70.191.171.81 3495 1 84 1148600072

67.164.180.35 3478 1 16 1148599988

68.171.8.195 3546 1 15 1148600072

62.163.109.129 2291 1 85 1148599866

66.131.43.62 3031 1 85 1148599868

70.33.153.182 3982 1 15 1148599879

68.45.141.121 2999 1 86 1148599952

68.111.153.47 2146 1 14 1148599892

70.101.34.65 1258 1 13 1148599813

83.177.8.11 2893 1 87 1148599832

24.252.58.34 1806 1 13 1148599927

24.89.194.148 3930 1 88 1148599952

68.170.182.76 1410 1 88 1148600053

24.121.149.106 3754 1 88 1148599832

70.178.204.241 3100 1 88 1148600072

67.62.181.136 1767 1 88 1148600059

68.67.116.147 2330 1 89 1148600072

209.6.148.44 2940 1 11 1148600053

68.13.175.209 1140 1 10 1148599928

24.202.88.99 2015 1 90 1148599928

24.37.162.188 1853 1 91 1148599832

68.59.29.168 3675 1 91 1148599925

24.244.151.58 1825 1 91 1148600046

68.97.223.60 3254 1 91 1148600059

74.56.238.127 1438 1 92 1148599926

24.232.214.184 1926 1 92 1148599866

70.229.208.29 3631 1 93 1148599952

69.120.181.18 1660 1 93 1148600072

216.190.240.112 1283 1 93 1148599925

71.72.168.91 3273 1 93 1148600059

67.20.52.100 2130 1 6 1148599952

70.82.226.106 3723 1 94 1148599813

66.131.45.24 3626 1 94 1148600053

70.143.60.48 2686 1 95 1148599952

66.90.156.18 3232 1 95 1148599952

64.82.216.123 1640 1 95 1148600053

24.137.166.25 3452 1 95 1148600053

69.211.29.49 3454 1 95 1148599933

207.172.194.237 1214 1 95 1148600046

24.132.21.218 2635 1 95 1148599866

85.186.50.131 3315 1 95 1148599928

24.162.221.135 2161 1 4 1148599952

70.125.130.158 2242 1 4 1148599988

87.244.128.108 3040 1 97 1148600048

24.195.90.69 2083 1 2 1148600072

24.128.85.212 1616 1 1 1148600072

67.172.175.125 2161 1 99 1148600035

68.197.163.4 1510 1 1 1148599986

72.225.166.188 2617 1 1 1148600059

59.115.224.46 2324 1 0 1148600072

24.45.129.144 2371 1 0 1148600072

65.189.250.247 3479 1 0 1148599892

24.126.224.80 2899 1 0 1148600072

24.51.30.106 2815 1 0 1148600072

64.113.113.168 2650 1 0 1148599892

24.128.168.227 2237 1 0 1148599952

86.20.192.107 1201 1 0 1148599892

24.197.203.60 3211 1 0 1148600072

69.73.3.242 3792 1 0 1148599892

69.164.113.181 3700 1 0 1148599952

70.61.160.163 1491 1 0 1148600053

70.162.78.21 3173 1 0 1148600053

24.127.63.216 2751 1 0 1148600053

69.119.234.7 3440 1 0 1148599873

200.171.190.218 2539 1 0 1148600072

83.249.56.127 1731 1 0 1148600072

209.51.184.34 63992 1 0 1148600072

66.220.26.168 25672 1 0 1148599927

70.238.150.211 2872 1 0 1148600046

217.132.9.36 3535 1 0 1148600046

81.76.58.90 1555 1 0 1148600046

62.0.142.139 3535 1 0 1148600046

68.51.248.181 2012 1 0 1148599988

69.105.10.108 1642 1 0 1148599879

84.146.87.129 3924 1 0 1148600059

69.40.144.167 1214 1 53 1148599656

70.160.67.47 3547 1 61 1148599573

24.130.7.115 3109 1 39 1148599772

24.50.134.255 3316 1 61 1148599512

68.68.123.150 3783 1 36 1148599776

68.11.206.83 1303 1 36 1148599748

67.10.111.50 2757 1 68 1148599633

24.60.89.12 3353 1 32 1148599687

72.200.173.191 2293 1 31 1148599675

75.3.166.162 3002 1 72 1148599776

71.194.78.116 1737 1 73 1148599536

70.33.119.158 3412 1 76 1148599507

72.199.186.165 3691 1 77 1148599772

68.253.101.31 2533 1 79 1148599748

68.227.121.19 2701 1 80 1148599772

71.228.2.95 1209 1 80 1148599772

24.57.82.102 3583 1 80 1148599772

24.137.112.99 3409 1 80 1148599536

24.11.198.202 3504 1 80 1148599675

24.52.250.92 2289 1 80 1148599615

68.229.87.199 2367 1 80 1148599512

24.26.245.173 1722 1 80 1148599512

68.14.1.156 1882 1 80 1148599512

70.118.197.194 1793 1 80 1148599512

24.2.157.79 2595 1 80 1148599512

24.243.102.53 3906 1 19 1148599753

70.35.42.35 1728 1 17 1148599716

74.128.33.175 2975 1 83 1148599615

75.4.49.239 2429 1 15 1148599747

69.120.183.217 1284 1 15 1148599716

68.57.186.215 1878 1 15 1148599748

68.47.4.132 3705 1 88 1148599573

67.22.146.39 1815 1 11 1148599512

71.56.33.41 2529 1 8 1148599748

24.160.235.65 2850 1 94 1148599536

24.175.177.194 2381 1 99 1148599512

71.236.7.55 1393 1 0 1148599693

69.113.29.110 2076 1 0 1148599573

72.193.73.91 2581 1 0 1148599772

24.209.101.28 2956 1 0 1148599675

66.220.26.167 38075 1 0 1148599512

87.72.122.138 3475 1 56 1148599295

69.168.199.58 3457 1 58 1148599295

70.172.212.171 1315 1 42 1148599295

70.34.225.66 1091 1 41 1148599255

68.111.61.159 3213 1 37 1148599235

68.97.38.232 2867 1 63 1148599212

85.155.4.152 3580 1 33 1148599235

86.4.239.51 3379 1 69 1148599295

69.250.156.60 3214 1 71 1148599235

66.16.111.134 1113 1 80 1148599295

68.199.79.205 1795 1 80 1148599235

67.186.51.88 3099 1 80 1148599235

65.188.158.50 2601 1 80 1148599476

85.27.46.74 3473 1 80 1148599315

68.8.64.120 3385 1 80 1148599315

69.124.77.149 3701 1 80 1148599452

24.19.80.65 1903 1 80 1148599452

68.9.118.3 3299 1 17 1148599452

24.166.111.217 2066 1 84 1148599295

67.11.149.27 2620 1 85 1148599295

69.245.247.232 2400 1 86 1148599416

69.119.57.146 3405 1 13 1148599295

70.115.78.112 3825 1 88 1148599295

69.168.121.218 1302 1 12 1148599295

68.100.188.13 2007 1 89 1148599295

72.49.26.69 1223 1 91 1148599295

69.47.139.152 3247 1 93 1148599315

72.228.44.76 2193 1 98 1148599235

68.114.149.174 2609 1 98 1148599295

24.15.238.247 2548 1 2 1148599295

68.53.69.203 3024 1 99 1148599295

68.109.9.49 2644 1 99 1148599235

82.9.49.164 1297 1 99 1148599235

68.12.248.153 2389 1 99 1148599295

68.48.48.127 1318 1 99 1148599235

68.170.178.147 2306 1 99 1148599295

68.97.30.49 32656 1 99 1148599295

67.23.24.95 3126 1 1 1148599416

24.1.106.142 3488 1 99 1148599452

65.3.74.11 3606 1 99 1148599452

24.218.21.254 1510 1 99 1148599452

24.12.212.64 3160 1 99 1148599452

200.127.180.7 3076 1 0 1148599295

38.113.245.26 191 1 0 1148599295

67.65.113.239 1591 1 0 1148599255

217.164.187.98 32656 1 0 1148599452

68.224.13.44 1557 1 57 1148599195

24.54.77.216 1955 1 35 1148598972

24.174.6.197 1440 1 66 1148599175

24.8.73.176 3796 1 66 1148599055

68.70.51.163 3685 1 66 1148599015

65.184.169.84 3690 1 74 1148598995

72.193.58.70 3545 1 26 1148599195

206.123.94.182 3190 1 74 1148599015

66.161.209.175 2274 1 75 1148599015

66.142.123.69 1508 1 77 1148599015

68.51.60.84 3685 1 80 1148599175

24.92.158.70 3802 1 80 1148599015

67.186.103.9 1975 1 80 1148599135

62.194.41.247 1139 1 80 1148599015

67.170.232.203 3056 1 80 1148599135

68.201.6.110 2391 1 80 1148599015

70.226.103.184 3683 1 86 1148599075

24.226.201.180 2779 1 13 1148598935

216.86.120.132 3130 1 87 1148599015

69.14.18.155 1403 1 92 1148599075

71.136.104.172 3239 1 7 1148599135

69.208.248.106 1106 1 95 1148599195

68.107.134.114 1295 1 96 1148599175

74.131.114.133 3927 1 99 1148599055

71.230.99.180 3858 1 99 1148599055

72.40.87.208 3839 1 99 1148598995

82.159.53.205 2893 1 99 1148599055

69.214.7.237 3115 1 99 1148598995

67.84.54.225 1262 1 99 1148598935

68.205.219.251 1944 1 99 1148599055

68.97.48.187 1411 1 99 1148598995

142.177.250.141 1529 1 99 1148599195

74.128.201.113 1931 1 99 1148599015

66.69.4.71 3720 1 99 1148599015

67.82.44.160 3552 1 99 1148599195

68.50.57.194 1211 1 99 1148599195

69.203.113.65 1814 1 99 1148599075

67.168.181.60 3828 1 99 1148599195

68.12.250.179 3665 1 99 1148599015

69.167.77.113 3758 1 99 1148599015

204.112.129.25 1563 1 99 1148599075

85.225.127.177 2349 1 99 1148599015

201.239.148.206 1760 1 0 1148599175

65.184.129.47 1245 1 0 1148598995

217.128.55.147 1250 1 0 1148599015

69.221.94.52 2852 1 100 1148599015

70.185.165.93 1727 1 100 1148599015

220.245.132.143 1214 1 100 1148599015

70.178.0.230 3929 1 55 1148598895

24.51.172.44 1217 1 42 1148598775

70.179.26.31 1614 1 80 1148598875

74.65.16.186 3034 1 80 1148598815

24.131.99.252 1408 1 80 1148598635

24.253.150.210 1778 1 80 1148598875

70.244.113.140 3493 1 80 1148598695

24.31.96.92 1746 1 80 1148598775

24.23.106.206 3983 1 85 1148598775

71.226.208.61 2890 1 86 1148598875

72.49.122.22 2833 1 91 1148598715

24.83.195.28 3063 1 8 1148598875

68.255.187.237 1153 1 93 1148598815

24.162.133.58 3183 1 99 1148598875

24.162.89.150 2130 1 99 1148598815

87.231.230.184 2360 1 99 1148598875

85.228.221.82 1699 1 99 1148598875

85.231.55.106 2257 1 99 1148598875

83.46.227.245 1079 1 99 1148598875

68.170.176.124 1571 1 99 1148598875

83.165.166.158 3129 1 99 1148598815

74.131.18.174 3976 1 99 1148598815

68.95.246.51 2086 1 99 1148598715

68.103.122.26 1214 1 100 1148598715

68.54.237.204 3749 1 100 1148598715

200.203.229.80 3049 1 0 1148598775

24.127.33.241 2450 1 54 1148598475

204.118.77.59 1594 1 68 1148598312

69.170.51.154 2205 1 69 1148598312

70.161.17.40 1396 1 74 1148598312

69.118.13.36 2280 1 77 1148598475

24.55.2.92 1891 1 21 1148598515

71.101.247.239 3332 1 21 1148598312

81.190.138.69 2932 1 79 1148598312

68.144.217.242 1397 1 80 1148598535

66.25.126.16 1842 1 80 1148598312

24.253.158.82 1598 1 80 1148598312

68.61.109.188 2274 1 80 1148598312

68.227.239.253 2143 1 83 1148598312

70.114.49.208 1614 1 95 1148598312

24.117.39.197 3249 1 99 1148598395

68.39.33.50 3206 1 99 1148598515

84.25.88.49 3689 1 99 1148598395

24.37.102.47 2312 1 99 1148598515

68.90.238.169 2468 1 99 1148598335

71.68.82.58 2381 1 0 1148598312

69.168.183.77 2578 1 33 1148598192

68.9.184.37 3821 1 68 1148598012

24.184.70.128 1527 1 74 1148598192

68.66.137.221 2137 1 25 1148598192

68.71.169.37 1841 1 76 1148598012

24.111.198.20 1192 1 22 1148598192

24.164.141.94 2036 1 79 1148598072

209.145.120.169 2178 1 80 1148598252

24.226.124.196 3018 1 80 1148598192

65.189.180.187 3084 1 80 1148598132

68.198.204.197 1460 1 80 1148598132

24.210.152.11 3580 1 80 1148598192

24.27.70.24 1321 1 81 1148598192

68.60.75.120 2479 1 17 1148598192

66.24.237.191 2709 1 85 1148598072

64.108.206.250 3275 1 89 1148598252

70.38.1.221 1315 1 10 1148598012

69.238.52.212 1070 1 92 1148598235

66.25.228.25 3349 1 94 1148598072

24.48.127.171 3933 1 94 1148598192

200.86.204.11 1939 1 95 1148598252

24.253.19.231 1635 1 98 1148598252

24.49.152.203 1982 1 1 1148598175

69.117.149.234 2306 1 99 1148598295

24.13.66.31 2927 1 99 1148598192

68.77.246.45 2760 1 0 1148598192

66.160.128.12 36461 1 0 1148598192

83.55.120.55 2972 1 46 1148597772

68.233.193.32 1250 1 67 1148597892

66.78.142.194 3509 1 68 1148597712

67.20.212.72 3778 1 69 1148597832

68.231.234.49 1884 1 80 1148597995

201.210.202.193 3430 1 80 1148597935

68.226.95.81 2080 1 80 1148597832

71.199.50.189 1887 1 80 1148597772

80.57.212.87 2574 1 80 1148597712

66.30.68.92 2258 1 15 1148597832

24.72.206.169 3399 1 89 1148597832

24.77.163.208 2995 1 9 1148597815

70.253.97.86 2599 1 99 1148597832

70.130.38.193 3668 1 99 1148597892

24.88.40.96 3920 1 99 1148597832

172.168.116.199 2942 1 99 1148597712

201.66.14.251 3500 1 0 1148597995

67.85.199.108 1925 1 50 1148597412

70.187.17.227 3556 1 54 1148597515

24.230.169.142 3965 1 41 1148597592

24.52.96.193 1414 1 80 1148597575

68.229.131.187 2315 1 80 1148597532

24.45.165.24 1565 1 80 1148597592

68.102.14.203 3780 1 83 1148597472

70.178.197.161 2435 1 93 1148597592

68.37.254.148 2464 1 99 1148597515

24.138.128.24 1162 1 99 1148597412

65.184.129.88 3526 1 99 1148597412

24.243.44.188 2081 1 99 1148597412

84.193.49.193 1283 1 99 1148597472

24.12.23.120 1262 1 99 1148597412

213.37.18.230 2746 1 100 1148597472

204.117.158.79 2694 1 100 1148597472

201.31.191.23 32656 1 100 1148597412

58.163.128.161 1547 1 100 1148597412

172.137.160.217 2802 1 100 1148597472

201.0.11.78 3934 1 100 1148597472

153.19.198.163 2099 1 100 1148597472

207.161.60.168 3023 1 100 1148597472

172.165.84.128 1488 1 100 1148597472

172.141.3.207 3321 1 100 1148597472

201.248.230.122 2719 1 100 1148597412

67.166.210.181 3284 1 100 1148597472

209.42.79.219 1904 1 100 1148597472

204.193.136.123 1220 1 100 1148597472

216.151.155.81 2597 1 100 1148597412

201.68.72.241 1387 1 100 1148597472

68.4.20.15 2123 1 53 1148597292

66.68.163.199 2697 1 80 1148597352

24.208.161.4 2226 1 13 1148597275

70.32.114.223 2740 1 94 1148597352

64.180.2.99 1630 1 2 1148597352

87.64.12.192 2221 1 99 1148597292

24.131.25.169 2949 1 99 1148597292

71.143.209.128 1344 1 99 1148597352

65.190.34.208 2711 1 99 1148597352

24.28.151.38 1730 1 99 1148597292

24.129.55.35 3117 1 99 1148596992

84.193.9.102 2013 1 88 1148596752

24.213.77.144 2795 1 73 1148596332

68.230.152.171 2741 1 76 1148596092

68.235.192.169 2079 1 58 1148588045

68.194.145.165 1284 1 58 1148587985

68.9.228.122 1831 1 42 1148587908

68.64.11.68 2124 1 42 1148587968

68.224.117.148 2573 1 41 1148587985

70.189.129.82 2472 1 59 1148587968

68.195.127.126 2061 1 40 1148587985

69.167.164.82 3750 1 60 1148587985

68.96.190.173 1384 1 40 1148587968

24.51.152.79 3516 1 61 1148588045

82.35.141.175 2737 1 38 1148587865

83.140.104.174 3144 1 38 1148588045

68.228.129.81 3854 1 62 1148587968

72.193.36.20 1934 1 63 1148587985

65.35.92.30 3638 1 64 1148588045

67.22.136.123 3216 1 64 1148588045

67.21.49.94 3378 1 36 1148587925

24.44.89.157 3649 1 65 1148587985

69.160.98.212 2989 1 65 1148587985

69.161.255.105 3622 1 65 1148587865

70.179.59.61 1649 1 35 1148587968

24.174.84.212 2205 1 66 1148588045

68.171.143.70 2222 1 67 1148587985

69.166.148.23 3548 1 67 1148587985

70.150.154.80 2796 1 33 1148587968

68.71.171.241 1412 1 32 1148588045

68.199.233.226 1650 1 32 1148587985

67.176.187.158 3777 1 68 1148587925

83.61.95.110 2578 1 68 1148587865

68.198.70.212 3842 1 32 1148587985

24.51.121.134 1214 1 70 1148588045

69.168.242.216 3915 1 30 1148588045

24.189.138.196 1864 1 71 1148587925

68.70.67.148 1781 1 71 1148587925

69.125.91.45 3361 1 71 1148587985

70.141.123.59 1679 1 71 1148587968

68.109.124.57 1065 1 28 1148588045

70.173.150.183 2266 1 73 1148587985

68.69.148.80 2655 1 27 1148587985

24.230.170.88 3831 1 27 1148588045

74.129.101.147 1237 1 73 1148587908

68.13.46.9 1430 1 74 1148587985

68.13.37.28 1386 1 75 1148588045

70.245.13.16 3806 1 75 1148587908

24.254.34.18 3576 1 75 1148587968

207.201.196.98 3405 1 24 1148587865

24.254.196.213 2215 1 24 1148587925

68.229.40.160 1594 1 76 1148587985

68.194.129.93 3402 1 24 1148587985

68.194.207.95 1500 1 76 1148587968

82.243.200.146 2493 1 77 1148587985

70.180.232.7 2119 1 77 1148588045

68.199.253.150 1735 1 77 1148587985

68.216.77.176 3586 1 77 1148587985

68.14.87.41 2683 1 78 1148587985

72.194.195.75 1921 1 22 1148587865

216.15.107.237 1496 1 78 1148587985

67.23.69.158 1034 1 22 1148587968

24.154.109.131 2757 1 78 1148587848

24.253.128.110 1658 1 80 1148588045

68.229.78.212 2334 1 80 1148587925

24.239.195.192 2690 1 80 1148587985

66.170.214.212 2132 1 80 1148587925

72.193.206.166 2181 1 80 1148587805

67.8.240.51 2519 1 80 1148587805

74.128.97.115 32656 1 80 1148587985

85.60.58.134 1103 1 80 1148587985

68.206.147.207 3246 1 80 1148587985

67.87.196.31 3098 1 80 1148588045

68.105.145.58 1796 1 80 1148587985

68.199.232.250 1396 1 80 1148587985

69.117.157.252 2691 1 80 1148587925

69.125.151.105 3039 1 80 1148588045

69.112.35.132 2930 1 80 1148588045

69.121.23.70 3943 1 80 1148587925

69.180.0.110 1649 1 80 1148587925

69.168.218.7 3242 1 20 1148587985

82.241.162.42 1679 1 80 1148587848

67.82.254.211 3579 1 20 1148587968

70.181.220.80 4128 1 81 1148588045

24.15.119.225 2644 1 17 1148588045

142.161.90.61 2420 1 83 1148587968

70.187.56.203 1131 1 84 1148587908

70.118.19.44 2821 1 85 1148587985

70.174.45.39 1374 1 14 1148587968

66.69.124.64 2570 1 87 1148588045

68.60.199.205 1250 1 87 1148587985

68.78.157.146 1508 1 87 1148587985

68.32.152.253 1858 1 90 1148587865

24.184.248.87 1694 1 90 1148588045

84.52.150.223 2367 1 90 1148587985

66.75.207.60 2015 1 90 1148587968

82.217.43.68 1214 1 93 1148588045

24.231.166.115 2030 1 93 1148588045

84.90.122.171 1664 1 93 1148587925

69.254.1.43 1797 1 7 1148587985

70.235.22.174 4382 1 94 1148587985

64.53.183.163 1646 1 95 1148588045

68.42.94.211 3695 1 95 1148588045

205.206.22.109 2784 1 95 1148587968

65.92.218.35 2607 1 5 1148587968

69.123.74.143 3388 1 95 1148587968

70.125.21.143 2573 1 5 1148587848

83.82.233.101 2562 1 95 1148587908

68.189.144.43 2871 1 95 1148587968

70.39.21.171 3751 1 4 1148587805

82.158.148.20 1432 1 2 1148587985

68.198.161.85 3946 1 1 1148587985

70.189.0.254 1513 1 99 1148587968

83.50.158.87 1794 1 1 1148587908

68.186.224.250 3562 1 0 1148587865

83.226.165.5 2049 1 0 1148588045

24.166.105.49 3416 1 0 1148588045

67.168.182.76 3420 1 0 1148587805

68.103.37.241 1346 1 0 1148587985

82.13.216.231 3997 1 0 1148587925

88.153.193.191 3535 1 0 1148588045

68.234.147.70 1991 1 0 1148587925

24.214.23.202 2253 1 0 1148587985

24.63.124.60 1984 1 0 1148587925

85.201.76.58 1793 1 0 1148588045

68.118.53.48 2585 1 0 1148587985

24.174.119.126 2744 1 0 1148588045

69.175.19.14 1378 1 0 1148587985

68.230.11.132 1521 1 0 1148588045

68.201.156.42 3055 1 100 1148588045

209.51.184.38 21703 1 0 1148587968

68.32.92.219 1980 1 0 1148587968

66.220.26.169 59987 1 0 1148587968

71.226.201.54 4243 1 0 1148587968

38.113.245.17 203 1 0 1148587968

68.146.210.69 2044 1 0 1148587968

81.220.173.151 2264 1 0 1148587968

82.255.243.150 3341 1 0 1148587968

84.18.28.47 1990 1 0 1148587848

68.47.75.179 1071 1 0 1148587968

67.84.20.177 1212 1 54 1148587565

24.111.65.101 2152 1 45 1148587625

70.160.243.141 3419 1 58 1148587728

72.199.215.68 3521 1 59 1148587625

68.61.106.191 3085 1 61 1148587745

70.177.228.97 1098 1 36 1148587668

69.231.76.26 2264 1 71 1148587745

70.174.106.138 3857 1 72 1148587745

24.51.137.71 3688 1 28 1148587625

82.158.68.119 1658 1 80 1148587745

68.100.246.115 2004 1 80 1148587685

69.114.229.6 3632 1 80 1148587745

24.20.167.51 2790 1 80 1148587788

70.171.171.156 2368 1 80 1148587728

72.197.23.8 3583 1 80 1148587668

82.47.6.162 3742 1 89 1148587625

71.193.103.109 1138 1 89 1148587608

84.31.197.68 3832 1 93 1148587548

82.229.78.69 2176 1 94 1148587728

83.179.226.97 1656 1 0 1148587625

66.91.54.247 1540 1 0 1148587608

68.60.11.56 2780 1 0 1148587788

70.38.48.169 3263 1 32 1148587488

70.161.24.9 2369 1 76 1148587488

24.254.34.133 1463 1 78 1148587488

24.61.182.161 2768 1 53 1148586482

24.253.66.176 2118 1 54 1148586421

205.250.67.95 3646 1 58 1148586481

24.55.78.202 3606 1 68 1148586482

24.52.130.77 2174 1 32 1148586481

70.172.231.235 3732 1 70 1148586481

71.7.149.78 3609 1 71 1148586482

68.108.154.64 1579 1 74 1148586362

70.35.29.38 1175 1 25 1148586362

207.255.9.219 1172 1 77 1148586482

66.134.235.50 1857 1 77 1148586481

82.67.251.50 1211 1 77 1148586481

70.35.191.101 1563 1 22 1148586361

200.114.209.148 3856 1 78 1148586481

69.168.79.168 3355 1 21 1148586482

24.118.78.222 2014 1 80 1148586482

24.127.128.129 3939 1 80 1148586482

12.210.78.168 3654 1 80 1148586482

66.56.30.122 3663 1 20 1148586362

67.166.172.11 3163 1 80 1148586482

24.62.164.69 3371 1 80 1148586362

24.23.81.217 3441 1 80 1148586481

24.1.4.242 2255 1 80 1148586481

24.208.131.0 3723 1 80 1148586361

200.83.121.155 3619 1 80 1148586481

62.108.5.28 2006 1 80 1148586301

81.190.37.76 1724 1 81 1148586482

24.254.56.34 1426 1 19 1148586301

65.190.61.80 1432 1 82 1148586481

24.59.148.214 2385 1 85 1148586481

213.93.159.204 3463 1 86 1148586482

80.56.215.180 2794 1 87 1148586482

65.94.226.133 2017 1 13 1148586482

84.229.20.140 1494 1 88 1148586362

24.125.71.79 2138 1 10 1148586482

24.3.53.160 2761 1 9 1148586482

201.231.1.44 1920 1 94 1148586482

82.217.185.17 3414 1 94 1148586482

70.247.36.181 3458 1 94 1148586481

66.169.2.94 3611 1 95 1148586482

65.60.255.130 3856 1 97 1148586482

68.85.191.236 3006 1 99 1148586482

69.116.180.201 1956 1 99 1148586482

69.117.145.67 3159 1 99 1148586362

69.145.240.245 2237 1 99 1148586482

69.157.183.245 1887 1 99 1148586482

69.143.72.56 2875 1 99 1148586362

69.253.21.143 3674 1 99 1148586482

69.243.250.50 2176 1 99 1148586482

24.28.142.194 2341 1 99 1148586482

24.3.14.71 3272 1 99 1148586482

83.250.163.116 3913 1 99 1148586482

24.11.225.8 2547 1 99 1148586482

201.32.217.113 3870 1 1 1148586482

69.192.172.245 2444 1 1 1148586482

24.58.13.193 2414 1 0 1148586482

82.42.74.179 2384 1 0 1148586482

24.217.57.41 2856 1 0 1148586482

216.218.220.239 181 1 0 1148586482

38.113.245.24 162 1 0 1148586482

88.5.44.166 3505 1 0 1148586481

68.71.35.220 2048 1 51 1148586061

72.131.71.75 1098 1 48 1148586122

201.74.25.164 3138 1 55 1148586062

72.199.18.122 3128 1 45 1148586062

65.188.140.9 3202 1 55 1148586181

24.253.71.66 1320 1 43 1148586181

24.48.162.168 2387 1 39 1148586182

68.11.197.15 3440 1 62 1148586062

69.117.234.59 2353 1 35 1148586241

68.13.150.26 2559 1 66 1148586242

70.186.180.116 1117 1 69 1148586242

83.213.105.96 3386 1 71 1148586061

201.14.125.206 1643 1 71 1148586181

24.232.232.133 3870 1 71 1148586061

68.195.47.50 1769 1 73 1148586001

201.15.72.185 2097 1 80 1148586002

201.37.34.68 1268 1 80 1148586002

24.60.208.212 2940 1 80 1148586002

68.229.174.242 1229 1 80 1148586242

68.43.80.241 3643 1 80 1148586122

84.28.198.13 1822 1 80 1148586002

66.25.66.109 3230 1 80 1148586122

24.127.206.53 2177 1 80 1148586061

82.38.1.254 3960 1 80 1148586001

83.132.115.87 2694 1 80 1148586001

24.0.2.176 2955 1 80 1148586181

62.163.77.207 2288 1 80 1148586001

200.114.204.226 3505 1 80 1148586001

213.93.26.248 1366 1 80 1148586241

83.36.111.13 1531 1 83 1148586181

24.7.126.2 2006 1 14 1148586061

82.40.16.217 2529 1 13 1148586061

82.233.177.225 1945 1 90 1148586242

206.116.139.60 1992 1 93 1148586122

87.231.233.143 1805 1 95 1148586181

201.20.240.16 3401 1 95 1148586001

69.143.238.200 2867 1 99 1148586062

69.235.224.35 1730 1 99 1148586122

222.104.202.77 3931 1 0 1148586122

87.68.53.64 6348 1 0 1148586242

71.57.130.172 2374 1 0 1148586062

69.223.41.158 1523 1 0 1148586061

88.73.203.193 2618 1 0 1148586241

82.51.165.222 2465 1 0 1148586001

72.16.106.151 3272 1 0 1148586001

72.192.40.75 3309 1 43 1148585774

80.57.118.194 3205 1 80 1148585774

71.200.111.101 2600 1 80 1148585774

24.166.20.121 2639 1 80 1148585774

67.149.217.90 1423 1 80 1148585834

213.100.101.5 2911 1 80 1148585776

69.211.108.137 2526 1 83 1148585834

217.210.158.21 3937 1 84 1148585834

67.83.39.233 1382 1 85 1148585774

68.70.230.31 1350 1 12 1148585834

24.162.155.28 1263 1 11 1148585774

12.226.92.42 3945 1 90 1148585834

67.175.82.143 3028 1 92 1148585834

70.125.38.30 3466 1 98 1148585834

69.141.137.52 1337 1 99 1148585942

24.243.167.90 1995 1 99 1148585774

206.74.223.170 2186 1 99 1148585774

64.131.141.247 3177 1 99 1148585834

68.47.35.108 1287 1 99 1148585834

68.35.253.233 2565 1 99 1148585834

66.31.59.203 2039 1 99 1148585774

68.59.158.52 1523 1 99 1148585834

24.94.193.213 3551 1 99 1148585774

82.39.251.61 1399 1 99 1148585834

68.36.73.197 2993 1 99 1148585834

24.174.61.130 3080 1 99 1148585834

67.181.229.88 3279 1 99 1148585834

68.62.55.30 3242 1 99 1148585834

71.200.116.133 3928 1 99 1148585834

68.249.30.53 2321 1 99 1148585834

24.10.78.30 1465 1 99 1148585774

68.43.242.221 2960 1 99 1148585834

69.164.197.198 3411 1 99 1148585774

69.152.118.209 1374 1 99 1148585834

69.205.251.190 2397 1 99 1148585834

69.205.143.147 2660 1 99 1148585834

69.246.19.140 3775 1 99 1148585834

69.245.244.142 2622 1 99 1148585834

82.41.6.221 2192 1 99 1148585834

65.185.41.242 2167 1 99 1148585834

68.98.199.213 1114 1 99 1148585834

67.170.131.247 2215 1 99 1148585776

67.161.76.58 3701 1 99 1148585776

82.158.112.124 1745 1 0 1148585942

69.208.184.31 3099 1 0 1148585942

68.84.238.204 3655 1 0 1148585834

68.61.223.242 2622 1 0 1148585834

217.199.82.80 1205 1 0 1148585716

216.45.137.41 1445 1 0 1148585716

67.187.180.109 2035 1 0 1148585716

38.113.245.33 59 1 0 1148585776

24.96.59.101 3266 1 40 1148585476

68.229.26.155 2963 1 64 1148585594

82.32.11.108 2129 1 35 1148585476

69.164.39.66 2189 1 67 1148585654

61.46.60.14 2257 1 69 1148585654

69.141.150.227 3310 1 27 1148585476

71.197.41.236 3661 1 80 1148585594

212.187.50.98 1208 1 80 1148585596

200.84.11.183 2899 1 80 1148585476

68.248.88.208 2186 1 80 1148585476

64.228.201.76 1551 1 80 1148585596

66.16.46.163 2630 1 85 1148585476

69.132.199.212 1205 1 86 1148585654

70.121.201.147 1645 1 87 1148585416

82.228.68.211 1598 1 10 1148585654

212.83.76.103 2947 1 92 1148585654

82.79.179.71 2602 1 92 1148585654

81.59.185.90 2663 1 93 1148585474

87.67.37.142 3438 1 94 1148585474

63.135.26.12 2805 1 94 1148585596

201.214.222.170 2087 1 95 1148585596

83.117.116.81 2135 1 99 1148585594

24.243.170.90 3779 1 99 1148585654

12.226.242.105 3206 1 99 1148585654

84.31.182.198 3977 1 99 1148585474

68.41.248.90 2136 1 99 1148585474

83.138.197.40 2226 1 99 1148585474

69.156.79.173 2165 1 99 1148585654

69.203.154.5 1811 1 99 1148585654

69.253.172.166 2218 1 99 1148585654

24.145.224.71 1487 1 1 1148585594

24.165.164.116 2925 1 99 1148585656

84.30.209.193 1920 1 99 1148585596

67.174.254.11 2069 1 99 1148585596

85.195.18.42 3639 1 99 1148585476

84.121.74.104 2038 1 99 1148585596

12.190.1.217 2046 1 99 1148585476

207.192.198.145 4070 1 99 1148585416

84.10.206.224 1264 1 99 1148585596

86.13.131.5 2336 1 99 1148585596

69.122.87.26 3309 1 99 1148585656

69.140.150.196 1544 1 99 1148585656

69.245.7.206 3139 1 99 1148585656

68.52.12.228 3189 1 0 1148585474

24.201.177.145 3835 1 0 1148585594

69.138.111.180 2589 1 0 1148585476

69.138.158.107 3891 1 0 1148585476

24.232.15.121 1995 1 51 1148585222

212.95.78.196 3952 1 53 1148585296

68.96.96.179 1566 1 46 1148585356

201.21.19.140 2220 1 54 1148585222

66.26.65.171 1748 2 50 0

66.178.144.165 3694 2 50 0

68.174.1.17 1149 2 50 0

24.78.26.185 2186 2 50 0

66.188.213.205 3106 2 50 0

204.116.81.119 3167 2 50 0

82.40.75.81 1803 2 50 0

65.48.196.170 2574 2 50 0

38.119.64.12 3639 2 50 0

24.110.126.41 1744 2 50 0

24.238.58.25 3697 2 50 0

65.5.227.162 1994 2 50 0

209.11.134.56 1214 2 50 0

24.224.5.150 2457 2 50 0

68.38.42.227 1094 2 50 0

24.202.251.202 3654 2 50 0

24.125.72.195 2090 2 50 0

68.173.15.157 1564 2 50 0

24.122.50.217 1734 2 50 0

24.224.139.156 3278 2 50 0

68.81.158.227 2807 2 50 0

194.80.36.109 2624 2 50 0

80.217.116.206 1567 2 50 0

81.57.74.174 1763 2 50 0

24.128.79.181 1895 2 50 0

24.20.200.187 3726 2 50 0

24.170.70.212 1193 2 50 0

24.190.51.142 1179 2 50 0

24.8.33.20 3841 2 50 0

24.207.129.82 3116 2 50 0

24.37.241.94 2812 2 50 0

66.108.145.20 2101 2 50 0

24.25.218.4 1757 2 50 0

24.112.51.42 3268 2 50 0

68.9.231.168 2717 2 50 0

84.24.141.173 3564 2 50 0

24.226.251.190 3534 2 50 0

24.225.59.56 1724 2 50 0

67.114.44.6 3669 2 50 0

65.185.203.120 2376 2 50 0

24.34.84.124 3582 2 50 0

80.57.149.155 32656 2 50 0

66.66.116.19 3153 2 50 0

207.229.75.240 2965 2 50 0

147.228.1.53 2546 2 50 0

12.221.16.227 2852 2 50 0

24.209.86.98 1308 2 50 0

24.12.183.36 1730 2 50 0

24.25.30.29 1214 2 50 0

83.226.60.234 2879 2 50 0

68.39.29.124 2394 2 50 0

68.96.206.179 2537 2 50 0

68.230.155.145 3149 2 50 0

24.59.68.172 1835 2 50 0

24.251.189.112 1819 2 50 0

24.99.130.154 3521 2 50 0

24.141.88.252 1889 2 50 0

24.220.97.187 2426 2 50 0

24.187.197.188 3292 2 50 0

213.10.198.78 2803 2 50 0

81.65.23.252 3441 2 50 0

24.9.81.111 1706 2 50 0

24.77.154.89 3394 2 50 0

24.85.147.116 3373 2 50 0

66.65.36.159 1242 2 50 0

24.215.82.148 3408 2 50 0

209.168.158.169 1798 2 50 0

68.32.104.163 3576 2 50 0

62.59.179.150 2543 2 50 0

201.249.36.158 3439 2 50 0

68.69.125.187 3216 2 50 0

209.121.76.220 1706 2 50 0

66.69.82.248 3566 2 50 0

24.150.70.66 3094 2 50 0

68.100.192.75 3009 2 50 0

66.27.192.250 3001 2 50 0

68.37.151.72 2620 2 50 0

67.9.58.3 1457 2 50 0

68.58.156.101 3791 2 50 0

69.137.95.183 1237 2 50 0

213.245.188.98 2234 2 50 0

24.141.0.239 2170 2 50 0

24.141.149.141 1054 2 50 0

69.75.92.209 2339 2 50 0

24.58.211.14 1893 2 50 0

207.172.234.16 3001 2 50 0

24.166.15.18 2770 2 50 0

24.78.186.64 1299 2 50 0

12.205.162.83 1341 2 50 0

62.163.212.234 1314 2 50 0

69.139.133.89 1214 2 50 0

217.121.228.142 3316 2 50 0

24.57.223.163 3691 2 50 0

24.226.137.165 1523 2 50 0

24.103.171.134 2735 2 50 0

24.27.89.139 1214 2 50 0

24.168.174.194 3384 2 50 0

68.105.108.180 3766 2 50 0

66.65.172.255 2149 2 50 0

24.190.199.10 1294 2 50 0

24.90.202.15 1693 2 50 0

24.168.232.145 1204 2 50 0

24.254.138.136 3065 2 50 0

142.68.213.95 2459 2 50 0

24.149.153.253 2123 2 50 0

66.27.164.234 1269 2 50 0

24.155.111.117 1773 2 50 0

207.81.37.50 2038 2 50 0

82.41.120.136 1157 2 50 0

24.47.15.140 3836 2 50 0

62.21.217.226 3968 2 50 0

216.228.179.140 2978 2 50 0

24.238.227.77 1633 2 50 0

66.25.106.165 1445 2 50 0

66.65.109.239 3870 2 50 0

207.81.40.197 2275 2 50 0

24.191.39.96 3057 2 50 0

66.133.215.211 2647 2 50 0

24.86.107.213 2261 2 50 0

24.228.94.217 1916 2 50 0

24.169.160.215 2660 2 50 0

24.31.252.234 1253 2 50 0

69.75.217.148 2483 2 50 0

68.3.24.147 1467 2 50 0

68.61.0.42 2097 2 50 0

207.192.242.193 2194 2 50 0

65.35.68.35 2773 2 50 0

204.210.184.138 3317 2 50 0

24.15.82.141 3022 2 50 0

24.222.235.228 3330 2 50 0

24.150.106.145 1690 2 50 0

24.122.53.52 1400 2 50 0

130.184.23.142 1268 2 50 0

62.166.74.108 1214 2 50 0

24.21.235.64 3495 2 50 0

68.34.112.38 1140 2 50 0

209.23.223.22 3814 2 50 0

81.109.230.140 1106 2 50 0

68.54.59.231 1492 2 50 0

68.82.85.158 3100 2 50 0

219.0.216.140 3086 2 50 0

24.166.229.72 1876 2 50 0

24.118.173.10 1214 2 50 0

24.46.218.174 1508 2 50 0

12.202.30.162 1123 2 50 0

68.49.172.117 3973 2 50 0

66.75.91.80 32656 2 50 0

24.150.185.253 1378 2 50 0

69.76.44.9 3552 2 50 0

68.11.60.208 2833 2 50 0

24.187.183.162 1340 2 50 0

24.80.105.2 2971 2 50 0

24.195.125.133 1927 2 50 0

24.194.50.236 2772 2 50 0

80.56.194.167 2636 2 50 0

62.179.160.186 1181 2 50 0

216.228.182.118 1690 2 50 0

24.211.196.230 1888 2 50 0

24.167.230.204 3384 2 50 0

66.56.158.95 2039 2 50 0

69.167.20.109 3032 2 50 0

66.75.112.86 2603 2 50 0

24.155.98.139 2707 2 50 0

68.0.109.220 2565 2 50 0

144.96.88.72 3671 2 50 0

24.215.25.100 1982 2 50 0

24.222.146.134 3076 2 50 0

65.28.73.247 1422 2 50 0

12.202.109.84 2887 2 50 0

24.112.62.211 2110 2 50 0

24.71.52.4 2149 2 50 0

82.43.165.157 1245 2 50 0

24.118.238.243 1052 2 50 0

24.65.58.13 1936 2 50 0

68.175.232.134 1456 2 50 0

130.49.114.164 1963 2 50 0

66.25.250.119 2814 2 50 0

12.220.84.53 3527 2 50 0

24.158.162.203 2910 2 50 0

68.206.243.218 3521 2 50 0

154.5.67.22 3889 2 50 0

24.167.134.8 3363 2 50 0

192.135.17.196 1779 2 50 0

205.251.8.152 2943 2 50 0

24.200.189.209 2187 2 50 0

194.22.56.190 3063 2 50 0

68.54.188.221 1600 2 50 0

24.141.65.167 2820 2 50 0

64.203.7.62 1819 2 50 0

82.43.194.226 32656 2 50 0

82.225.72.42 32656 2 50 0

24.168.178.215 1883 2 50 0

62.43.14.174 1708 2 50 0

82.74.82.245 1609 2 50 0

140.113.63.28 2908 2 50 0

24.59.20.250 1188 2 50 0

24.202.124.8 2329 2 50 0

142.179.239.202 3233 2 50 0

80.3.108.152 2273 2 50 0

68.202.62.59 2709 2 50 0

68.62.1.175 2839 2 50 0

24.92.183.204 2581 2 50 0

217.121.215.120 2059 2 50 0

68.39.34.105 2961 2 50 0

81.98.219.76 3646 2 50 0

82.226.132.190 1671 2 50 0

81.26.246.250 2233 2 50 0

66.57.153.215 2305 2 50 0

24.138.74.201 3670 2 50 0

209.169.140.201 2635 2 50 0

24.124.89.242 1192 2 50 0

68.109.35.34 2349 2 50 0

69.194.216.63 2613 2 50 0

24.170.105.255 1289 2 50 0

24.239.245.228 2829 2 50 0

24.223.191.162 2371 2 50 0

24.160.251.159 1902 2 50 0

68.41.164.213 1789 2 50 0

24.110.54.34 3324 2 50 0

199.126.56.30 3948 2 50 0

68.201.251.145 2024 2 50 0

213.100.226.215 1928 2 50 0

24.158.169.199 2202 2 50 0

69.199.225.180 3717 2 50 0

65.175.196.171 3863 2 50 0

68.225.166.173 3504 2 50 0

24.170.114.193 2052 2 50 0

24.174.133.196 7000 2 50 0

24.0.132.174 2251 2 50 0

24.71.109.135 1214 2 50 0

24.114.31.5 3710 2 50 0

24.174.168.239 2119 2 50 0

65.48.212.251 3880 2 50 0

24.164.14.34 1945 2 50 0

68.118.98.46 2447 2 50 0

68.2.166.135 3166 2 50 0

24.113.4.115 3145 2 50 0

64.233.192.105 3859 2 50 0

69.119.250.191 2674 2 50 0

68.102.145.147 3957 2 50 0

82.229.228.61 32656 2 50 0

68.52.113.33 32656 2 50 0

24.131.159.155 3584 2 50 0

84.30.42.73 3657 2 50 0

68.110.178.16 3191 2 50 0

24.186.252.208 2065 2 50 0

68.82.109.29 1442 2 50 0

68.3.205.4 1284 2 50 0

84.122.51.225 2592 2 50 0

67.18.118.26 1214 2 50 0

68.227.101.46 1214 2 50 0

24.222.210.168 2761 2 50 0

24.157.190.47 1183 2 50 0

65.50.143.80 1639 2 50 0

68.102.12.217 2746 2 50 0

68.205.148.21 1111 2 50 0

24.103.179.126 3784 2 50 0

68.206.174.143 1338 2 50 0

68.35.4.64 2296 2 50 0

67.8.160.158 3333 2 50 0

68.51.232.137 1656 2 50 0

68.170.198.110 3228 2 50 0

70.177.238.30 32656 2 50 0

212.97.177.76 2005 2 50 0

68.0.221.233 1645 2 50 0

68.33.159.233 1886 2 50 0

68.9.184.193 2284 2 50 0

24.116.170.55 3907 2 50 0

68.112.94.11 2865 2 50 0

213.200.142.100 1285 2 50 0

24.20.196.27 2523 2 50 0

217.129.144.245 2927 2 50 0

68.37.91.35 2333 2 50 0

68.204.210.101 1912 2 50 0

68.55.38.237 1671 2 50 0

68.0.111.72 1899 2 50 0

142.68.223.240 3296 2 50 0

24.13.93.241 3951 2 50 0

24.62.13.189 3017 2 50 0

208.58.89.179 1331 2 50 0

24.129.37.47 1957 2 50 0

24.18.253.107 1341 2 50 0

69.166.137.32 2875 2 50 0

199.126.51.246 3470 2 50 0

24.165.165.108 3477 2 50 0

66.90.136.17 2424 2 50 0

24.150.53.247 2832 2 50 0

24.232.71.166 3841 2 50 0

68.100.155.116 2547 2 50 0

68.229.222.242 3718 2 50 0

68.39.52.25 3071 2 50 0

24.229.9.124 3616 2 50 0

24.59.246.77 1848 2 50 0

69.193.129.119 3426 2 50 0

69.160.29.71 1562 2 50 0

12.217.194.79 1097 2 50 0

66.177.192.161 2524 2 50 0

67.49.194.201 2589 2 50 0

68.227.114.206 1214 2 50 0

81.191.97.111 3700 2 50 0

69.161.163.219 3253 2 50 0

69.132.156.171 2957 2 50 0

62.194.2.31 2279 2 50 0

24.185.186.16 2029 2 50 0

66.25.182.6 3625 2 50 0

24.20.26.102 3184 2 50 0

24.145.158.222 2534 2 50 0

24.154.136.163 1420 2 50 0

24.160.105.231 3877 2 50 0

24.71.181.166 2067 2 50 0

128.61.64.104 1877 2 50 0

24.103.183.247 2528 2 50 0

24.43.227.51 1214 2 50 0

24.150.108.70 3625 2 50 0

209.89.195.197 3094 2 50 0

24.202.145.104 3294 2 50 0

213.113.250.179 1159 2 50 0

64.180.55.85 2616 2 50 0

24.201.184.19 2535 2 50 0

24.202.88.56 1387 2 50 0

24.150.179.58 3207 2 50 0

24.138.12.113 3510 2 50 0

24.185.12.178 2380 2 50 0

68.37.86.135 2410 2 50 0

68.44.132.67 32656 2 50 0

205.206.49.45 2263 2 50 0

24.100.64.209 2581 2 50 0

24.125.108.137 1214 2 50 0

137.186.217.232 2751 2 50 0

213.214.52.140 3427 2 50 0

195.251.136.141 1102 2 50 0

68.107.49.163 1091 2 50 0

68.9.78.4 3764 2 50 0

68.83.41.92 1594 2 50 0

24.239.236.193 1183 2 50 0

65.30.234.231 1214 2 50 0

24.194.168.194 1844 2 50 0

65.30.48.163 3234 2 50 0

67.83.112.188 3715 2 50 0

24.141.178.228 1180 2 50 0

80.56.36.120 2949 2 50 0

24.0.201.111 2668 2 50 0

66.25.76.166 1558 2 50 0

80.108.152.239 1691 2 50 0

200.109.58.103 1176 2 50 0

69.115.132.28 2844 2 50 0

65.29.211.122 2975 2 50 0

69.76.107.29 1376 2 50 0

69.146.68.18 3237 2 50 0

69.91.102.113 3525 2 50 0

69.140.14.227 1196 2 50 0

12.220.219.154 1587 2 50 0

69.168.30.196 1623 2 50 0

24.92.51.25 3412 2 50 0

69.119.127.207 1373 2 50 0

68.37.66.173 1227 2 50 0

67.9.58.203 1240 2 50 0

64.78.96.101 3980 2 50 0

24.141.17.46 1190 2 50 0

140.211.123.220 3263 2 50 0

24.163.141.164 1642 2 50 0

69.173.99.48 3027 2 50 0

68.7.203.185 2558 2 50 0

68.81.23.200 3841 2 50 0

202.164.165.18 3682 2 50 0

24.124.86.50 1214 2 50 0

220.29.136.78 3371 2 50 0

24.217.218.243 3491 2 50 0

205.250.179.156 32656 2 50 0

24.198.52.175 3312 2 50 0

68.14.44.174 2178 2 50 0

70.178.141.22 1066 2 50 0

24.222.237.93 2013 2 50 0

24.144.85.100 1780 2 50 0

62.43.153.1 3091 2 50 0

24.112.72.207 2793 2 50 0

24.223.247.3 1638 2 50 0

24.125.154.124 1214 2 50 0

68.169.42.116 2710 2 50 0

209.200.11.100 1443 2 50 0

24.125.70.211 1883 2 50 0

70.68.206.140 2051 2 50 0

66.56.190.203 2415 2 50 0

24.130.141.236 1227 2 50 0

24.226.119.176 3667 2 50 0

69.135.195.187 1214 2 50 0

68.224.198.252 2650 2 50 0

24.150.79.52 3748 2 50 0

24.60.10.210 1629 2 50 0

68.231.162.98 3460 2 50 0

205.250.116.184 1684 2 50 0

68.47.195.233 2109 2 50 0

67.23.243.42 2218 2 50 0

81.70.76.107 2766 2 50 0

66.65.108.245 3359 2 50 0

65.30.128.193 1303 2 50 0

24.126.164.213 3364 2 50 0

144.118.252.110 1951 2 50 0

81.59.4.75 3172 2 50 0

24.194.119.3 2342 2 50 0

12.215.126.240 3386 2 50 0

220.237.15.177 3703 2 50 0

24.194.208.245 1825 2 50 0

68.53.247.84 1214 2 50 0

213.84.164.177 3380 2 50 0

65.35.77.119 3315 2 50 0

64.78.124.92 3178 2 50 0

24.222.145.155 2671 2 50 0

82.4.228.228 3436 2 50 0

130.236.194.97 2646 2 50 0

24.15.195.99 2630 2 50 0

24.222.22.120 1787 2 50 0

157.158.56.66 3114 2 50 0

24.148.40.95 1282 2 50 0

66.203.233.11 2439 2 50 0

68.228.28.116 1950 2 50 0

24.137.71.20 1561 2 50 0

24.215.67.55 2071 2 50 0

137.186.166.59 3120 2 50 0

24.202.229.53 3865 2 50 0

24.185.85.214 1567 2 50 0

24.222.34.105 3338 2 50 0

66.91.27.45 2017 2 50 0

24.211.107.212 1589 2 50 0

68.101.120.15 1493 2 50 0

24.108.112.76 2341 2 50 0

68.84.64.29 2981 2 50 0

69.171.165.172 2806 2 50 0

24.130.238.0 2211 2 50 0

24.166.63.111 2085 2 50 0

65.78.90.232 3491 2 50 0

65.48.174.153 3221 2 50 0

81.65.197.27 3012 2 50 0

199.212.74.189 3888 2 50 0

24.141.0.131 2106 2 50 0

24.254.51.125 2090 2 50 0

24.193.155.232 1493 2 50 0

136.165.82.246 2176 2 50 0

24.148.141.153 3342 2 50 0

24.185.201.226 2789 2 50 0

24.210.164.110 3523 2 50 0

24.194.239.203 2532 2 50 0

68.9.41.45 3709 2 50 0

68.45.111.5 2438 2 50 0

68.101.0.2 2633 2 50 0

24.187.113.90 2438 2 50 0

220.126.21.125 2414 2 50 0

70.25.67.178 1884 2 50 0

62.195.122.250 2284 2 50 0

24.37.252.252 1859 2 50 0

24.160.167.204 2677 2 50 0

142.59.164.147 1214 2 50 0

213.10.190.161 1504 2 50 0

207.134.220.175 3472 2 50 0

24.68.63.50 32656 2 50 0

24.126.60.169 2681 2 50 0

68.34.220.90 3464 2 50 0

24.91.130.122 1552 2 50 0

68.65.2.19 2106 2 50 0

69.23.98.124 1328 2 50 0

24.157.132.223 1764 2 50 0

199.212.77.111 1243 2 50 0

24.189.27.30 1755 2 50 0

68.234.27.241 3710 2 50 0

69.142.83.12 3631 2 50 0

81.217.6.177 2132 2 50 0

24.81.233.202 1109 2 50 0

24.80.46.194 3310 2 50 0

84.29.170.116 3909 2 50 0

24.118.55.75 1391 2 50 0

68.39.16.106 1214 2 50 0

24.224.234.231 32656 2 50 0

68.45.192.82 3955 2 50 0

68.195.153.124 1573 2 50 0

62.57.237.178 3411 2 50 0

24.56.235.240 3070 2 50 0

24.209.135.213 3764 2 50 0

69.141.223.98 2376 2 50 0

24.156.81.178 3712 2 50 0

24.147.9.124 3447 2 50 0

68.228.157.192 2976 2 50 0

68.109.123.237 1100 2 50 0

24.129.66.129 2130 2 50 0

24.72.75.241 2737 2 50 0

81.168.113.206 1214 2 50 0

62.254.2.125 3902 2 50 0

209.89.246.175 1402 2 50 0

69.171.16.148 32656 2 50 0

69.164.212.235 1690 2 50 0

68.109.47.87 1700 2 50 0

24.112.18.164 2935 2 50 0

213.73.176.140 3221 2 50 0

24.31.184.75 2453 2 50 0

24.166.79.102 1694 2 50 0

81.67.194.67 3608 2 50 0

194.226.233.38 2188 2 50 0

81.220.109.208 32656 2 50 0

24.214.134.102 1619 2 50 0

69.142.7.173 2918 2 50 0

81.57.149.123 1667 2 50 0

24.190.201.196 3359 2 50 0

24.218.198.208 2551 2 50 0

68.62.40.121 2783 2 50 0

213.67.31.95 2148 2 50 0

24.100.194.158 2566 2 50 0

24.138.56.207 2936 2 50 0

80.222.196.4 3786 2 50 0

62.195.192.249 2742 2 50 0

68.205.137.48 1250 2 50 0

216.232.191.61 2621 2 50 0

24.226.225.50 1186 2 50 0

68.192.72.28 1722 2 50 0

68.85.114.109 1271 2 50 0

213.89.123.200 3150 2 50 0

24.42.107.22 2735 2 50 0

68.1.186.156 1122 2 50 0

68.61.46.140 3652 2 50 0

202.187.24.118 1214 2 50 0

24.188.139.172 2605 2 50 0

67.64.71.135 3297 2 50 0

69.22.81.15 3573 2 50 0

211.157.101.97 1989 2 50 0

69.195.153.222 3525 2 50 0

68.107.129.199 1295 2 50 0

68.227.20.147 2021 2 50 0

62.179.238.166 3233 2 50 0

24.33.127.241 2145 2 50 0

213.113.6.229 3988 2 50 0

67.20.140.226 2891 2 50 0

68.0.161.166 1386 2 50 0

24.118.0.115 2874 2 50 0

81.65.140.246 3856 2 50 0

66.131.173.95 1102 2 50 0

24.187.18.210 1992 2 50 0

68.111.73.127 3359 2 50 0

68.10.191.9 2295 2 50 0

212.10.223.227 3819 2 50 0

24.156.162.155 1908 2 50 0

65.110.144.244 1242 2 50 0

68.110.19.238 1193 2 50 0

216.232.201.3 1589 2 50 0

82.224.145.87 1681 2 50 0

68.49.245.101 1198 2 50 0

81.218.54.99 2405 2 50 0

80.179.76.76 3535 2 50 0

24.222.45.34 1145 2 50 0

24.124.101.132 2192 2 50 0

212.127.196.165 3669 2 50 0

68.1.24.188 3789 2 50 0

69.139.43.241 1399 2 50 0

66.41.191.40 1344 2 50 0

24.59.25.131 2671 2 50 0

216.167.225.52 1454 2 50 0

68.1.199.10 1097 2 50 0

67.49.47.161 3941 2 50 0

84.24.173.115 2429 2 50 0

82.81.192.229 1485 2 50 0

68.80.75.165 3587 2 50 0

84.27.214.232 1052 2 50 0

203.247.199.131 2643 2 50 0

66.25.251.127 1527 2 50 0

68.1.245.154 2730 2 50 0

24.222.92.158 2941 2 50 0

24.209.254.55 3359 2 50 0

24.29.154.141 2968 2 50 0

24.194.97.49 1214 2 50 0

66.26.227.62 1828 2 50 0

24.222.50.156 2455 2 50 0

213.84.138.199 2356 2 50 0

65.28.8.100 2467 2 50 0

24.76.53.147 3445 2 50 0

68.12.58.22 2739 2 50 0

168.131.25.222 3026 2 50 0

24.195.90.68 1227 2 50 0

24.236.147.46 3209 2 50 0

69.143.225.240 2279 2 50 0

68.55.161.11 2430 2 50 0

66.176.246.52 3086 2 50 0

66.188.188.130 1634 2 50 0

68.3.208.110 2045 2 50 0

84.118.24.129 3626 2 50 0

24.170.88.100 1750 2 50 0

68.100.47.192 3374 2 50 0

67.18.219.202 3069 2 50 0

65.27.230.84 1643 2 50 0

67.8.99.1 2440 2 50 0

68.98.9.205 1833 2 50 0

69.195.152.92 2405 2 50 0

24.141.89.109 1056 2 50 0

66.66.63.161 2956 2 50 0

68.202.70.191 3207 2 50 0

67.182.104.154 2202 2 50 0

67.77.15.156 3472 2 50 0

154.20.27.62 32656 2 50 0

62.117.185.242 2349 2 50 0

81.224.80.211 2085 2 50 0

69.142.85.246 32656 2 50 0

24.226.46.139 32656 2 50 0

68.47.196.222 2611 2 50 0

24.232.201.46 3969 2 50 0

68.69.214.139 2452 2 50 0

68.2.179.47 2968 2 50 0

24.15.30.50 3499 2 50 0

205.206.85.29 3269 2 50 0

24.161.32.190 2675 2 50 0

24.193.235.40 1214 2 50 0

24.3.233.113 3558 2 50 0

65.49.149.40 1932 2 50 0

69.142.60.103 2915 2 50 0

65.30.16.172 1543 2 50 0

68.11.21.88 1090 2 50 0

24.101.219.233 2847 2 50 0

82.212.150.190 3507 2 50 0

68.102.205.243 1074 2 50 0

81.56.33.123 3211 2 50 0

69.137.134.22 1624 2 50 0

24.11.121.95 32656 2 50 0

70.70.72.141 2616 2 50 0

69.22.6.18 2858 2 50 0

81.67.86.151 2069 2 50 0

217.217.1.103 1171 2 50 0

213.189.165.223 1603 2 50 0

69.137.131.82 1214 2 50 0

80.56.161.179 32656 2 50 0

24.141.142.90 3588 2 50 0

69.136.204.63 2353 2 50 0

213.77.80.20 32656 2 50 0

69.168.191.26 1126 2 50 0

65.27.255.107 2868 2 50 0

81.109.208.200 2743 2 50 0

24.72.92.228 3514 2 50 0

81.83.34.177 1519 2 50 0

213.84.158.234 3567 2 50 0

24.141.97.160 2526 2 50 0

69.162.221.140 1677 2 50 0

217.162.207.246 2268 2 50 0

81.71.60.187 1318 2 50 0

68.227.112.76 3869 2 50 0

84.104.73.110 2560 2 50 0

80.109.150.217 3589 2 50 0

68.0.195.87 2635 2 50 0

68.1.37.208 3357 2 50 0

24.86.200.231 2351 2 50 0

24.29.121.164 3748 2 50 0

68.46.138.159 3483 2 50 0

194.249.30.236 3026 2 50 0

66.190.183.161 2815 2 50 0

213.106.160.150 2537 2 50 0

68.106.62.45 3819 2 50 0

68.230.170.88 1858 2 50 0

69.194.222.182 1780 2 50 0

68.11.48.65 1786 2 50 0

68.6.129.200 2931 2 50 0

24.243.115.23 2638 2 50 0

67.23.174.79 2350 2 50 0

68.198.150.120 2445 2 50 0

24.83.226.140 1200 2 50 0

24.37.239.44 3435 2 50 0

24.62.103.42 2225 2 50 0

24.112.190.46 2356 2 50 0

198.166.58.196 1275 2 50 0

68.104.203.191 2992 2 50 0

68.9.67.210 3459 2 50 0

24.197.210.254 1214 2 50 0

68.9.198.47 2874 2 50 0

24.230.185.9 3499 2 50 0

65.28.135.229 3330 2 50 0

24.58.81.86 2801 2 50 0

24.224.165.188 1200 2 50 0

217.209.35.69 3084 2 50 0

24.56.8.3 1226 2 50 0

68.175.62.53 2042 2 50 0

69.132.92.11 1553 2 50 0

66.26.204.114 2283 2 50 0

24.175.225.26 3927 2 50 0

67.80.150.210 1230 2 50 0

68.109.23.129 2227 2 50 0

24.83.76.236 1665 2 50 0

24.195.107.105 2818 2 50 0

220.72.230.221 1899 2 50 0

134.129.52.156 1214 2 50 0

80.61.53.9 2961 2 50 0

24.171.35.245 3336 2 50 0

68.38.161.82 3368 2 50 0

68.44.236.228 2249 2 50 0

68.102.56.164 1486 2 50 0

68.111.128.216 2307 2 50 0

68.52.11.194 3057 2 50 0

70.112.1.158 3500 2 50 0

213.93.146.145 32656 2 50 0

62.131.145.33 1085 2 50 0

200.89.130.248 3970 2 50 0

68.37.94.95 1214 2 50 0

68.111.251.227 2931 2 50 0

69.26.78.195 2761 2 50 0

69.141.167.188 1287 2 50 0

68.96.66.205 1435 2 50 0

65.184.255.47 2889 2 50 0

81.67.52.77 1906 2 50 0

68.3.3.16 2405 2 50 0

24.26.176.185 3466 2 50 0

24.175.160.196 1524 2 50 0

67.10.207.190 1205 2 50 0

68.49.200.41 3270 2 50 0

24.230.120.213 1996 2 50 0

24.132.156.45 3495 2 50 0

68.58.228.116 1638 2 50 0

82.33.160.106 3407 2 50 0

24.232.15.82 2306 2 50 0

80.57.74.57 3343 2 50 0

82.67.248.123 2528 2 50 0

67.165.186.227 3326 2 50 0

68.8.77.67 1881 2 50 0

69.195.232.24 32656 2 50 0

68.101.211.121 3667 2 50 0

68.6.144.174 1854 2 50 0

206.69.48.113 1498 2 50 0

24.153.25.89 3387 2 50 0

65.30.88.73 2301 2 50 0

82.225.120.138 3060 2 50 0

24.195.247.50 3840 2 50 0

210.14.27.58 1214 2 50 0

69.161.59.11 1175 2 50 0

65.31.171.72 1129 2 50 0

24.150.187.251 1573 2 50 0

66.191.224.218 1094 2 50 0

212.238.145.125 32656 2 50 0

69.202.62.66 1396 2 50 0

150.164.116.6 1221 2 50 0

213.37.157.151 3309 2 50 0

24.161.166.58 1214 2 50 0

67.174.0.86 3112 2 50 0

24.132.156.225 2991 2 50 0

67.82.94.142 3068 2 50 0

68.49.100.102 2141 2 50 0

68.44.129.167 2732 2 50 0

24.235.131.254 2151 2 50 0

64.203.235.134 1204 2 50 0

64.255.163.70 2453 2 50 0

212.118.70.145 1249 2 50 0

80.60.70.180 1719 2 50 0

205.206.108.192 1095 2 50 0

68.228.60.88 3142 2 50 0

24.215.203.191 1794 2 50 0

68.0.23.95 2523 2 50 0

65.25.61.28 3960 2 50 0

24.127.89.203 3336 2 50 0

82.36.34.207 1985 2 50 0

66.68.187.96 1519 2 50 0

65.50.35.154 3658 2 50 0

68.205.123.92 3627 2 50 0

68.202.198.94 1385 2 50 0

69.233.25.9 1816 2 50 0

67.8.180.205 1721 2 50 0

80.179.61.67 1859 2 50 0

24.211.91.99 3215 2 50 0

68.58.52.69 2128 2 50 0

68.38.212.149 3010 2 50 0

24.224.171.146 1966 2 50 0

68.11.88.114 1813 2 50 0

24.218.113.196 1871 2 50 0

82.34.225.245 1211 2 50 0

24.57.9.252 2740 2 50 0

68.225.37.63 2228 2 50 0

69.166.50.98 3417 2 50 0

69.200.16.169 3228 2 50 0

67.181.166.229 1350 2 50 0

68.0.151.40 1494 2 50 0

68.11.90.193 2251 2 50 0

68.82.18.189 1079 2 50 0

68.192.128.70 1214 2 50 0

24.28.157.204 2735 2 50 0

68.2.76.40 2817 2 50 0

68.103.121.151 3963 2 50 0

69.51.193.33 3856 2 50 0

82.16.215.27 1084 2 50 0

68.98.4.232 2748 2 50 0

81.57.24.129 3947 2 50 0

81.67.22.116 3772 2 50 0

24.150.171.122 1220 2 50 0

69.160.73.165 3546 2 50 0

68.48.110.110 3792 2 50 0

68.13.178.206 2841 2 50 0

67.86.47.85 1157 2 50 0

62.179.157.214 1551 2 50 0

129.11.217.230 3635 2 50 0

217.217.33.96 3746 2 50 0

62.163.150.171 2415 2 50 0

68.150.86.116 1219 2 50 0

24.222.92.106 32656 2 50 0

24.30.5.214 1486 2 50 0

68.4.132.125 3121 2 50 0

68.54.244.119 2890 2 50 0

64.180.38.215 2904 2 50 0

68.127.230.156 1179 2 50 0

68.8.203.208 3432 2 50 0

24.20.204.50 1848 2 50 0

205.206.198.7 1053 2 50 0

24.230.130.39 1845 2 50 0

68.14.34.223 3308 2 50 0

82.67.152.25 1351 2 50 0

68.101.250.151 1575 2 50 0

24.125.113.63 1703 2 50 0

81.71.81.161 32656 2 50 0

24.138.77.115 1539 2 50 0

68.0.48.181 3106 2 50 0

24.236.182.0 1081 2 50 0

211.28.228.198 3292 2 50 0

213.245.162.176 1214 2 50 0

69.134.22.176 1590 2 50 0

68.225.173.112 3410 2 50 0

82.37.177.47 1214 2 50 0

68.105.57.224 3513 2 50 0

198.53.52.136 1472 2 50 0

70.69.164.43 1644 2 50 0

81.69.185.219 1459 2 50 0

213.138.236.69 2223 2 50 0

81.65.102.29 3479 2 50 0

24.232.163.195 2549 2 50 0

24.232.253.73 1214 2 50 0

200.89.152.224 3023 2 50 0

212.21.240.54 3681 2 50 0

195.241.151.157 1214 2 50 0

213.64.197.111 1278 2 50 0

66.8.169.51 2311 2 50 0

69.193.208.188 3417 2 50 0

68.196.102.137 1811 2 50 0

24.126.9.121 3517 2 50 0

24.239.234.242 1395 2 50 0

69.198.28.177 2120 2 50 0

67.172.144.250 3910 2 50 0

69.173.215.251 2925 2 50 0

82.225.112.168 2333 2 50 0

68.226.239.193 2143 2 50 0

69.137.131.41 3637 2 50 0

69.137.67.95 2171 2 50 0

206.116.3.143 3033 2 50 0

68.68.50.230 2101 2 50 0

24.20.42.4 1148 2 50 0

24.127.42.255 1214 2 50 0

65.27.235.136 3772 2 50 0

82.224.82.129 1290 2 50 0

67.175.174.163 1749 2 50 0

68.196.5.5 1940 2 50 0

24.236.177.218 3825 2 50 0

67.163.110.126 3810 2 50 0

24.102.92.144 3788 2 50 0

68.53.23.240 1589 2 50 0

82.43.51.55 2995 2 50 0

68.53.101.215 1214 2 50 0

84.31.6.35 2408 2 50 0

67.87.202.47 3187 2 50 0

68.62.52.249 2701 2 50 0

69.47.72.100 3182 2 50 0

24.77.47.83 1730 2 50 0

65.27.121.36 2816 2 50 0

67.180.110.130 2025 2 50 0

217.209.9.38 1214 2 50 0

68.35.195.154 1214 2 50 0

68.13.65.226 1588 2 50 0

68.193.135.57 3403 2 50 0

82.157.105.112 1694 2 50 0

67.23.124.122 32656 2 50 0

68.32.206.117 1721 2 50 0

69.119.170.84 1902 2 50 0

69.198.6.236 1214 2 50 0

84.118.7.45 1214 2 50 0

82.41.26.128 3583 2 50 0

70.179.187.233 1152 2 50 0

207.81.93.244 3738 2 50 0

68.196.11.170 1437 2 50 0

68.204.216.249 1933 2 50 0

68.1.220.196 3233 2 50 0

68.97.153.24 3516 2 50 0

67.164.155.155 2275 2 50 0

81.68.140.108 2803 2 50 0

68.200.92.106 3958 2 50 0

204.251.85.37 3028 2 50 0

142.59.107.224 2092 2 50 0

24.255.130.173 1350 2 50 0

24.148.26.77 1668 2 50 0

142.59.81.149 2462 2 50 0

24.88.59.106 2481 2 50 0

24.59.154.154 1326 2 50 0

80.6.72.226 3178 2 50 0

24.252.48.53 1476 2 50 0

66.188.204.16 1214 2 50 0

65.24.45.254 3205 2 50 0

24.226.38.155 2509 2 50 0

66.56.107.137 2442 2 50 0

69.168.157.157 1833 2 50 0

68.111.249.98 3122 2 50 0

24.233.130.178 1817 2 50 0

66.65.150.129 2205 2 50 0

68.110.195.48 2336 2 50 0

69.194.197.161 1388 2 50 0

68.11.98.72 3685 2 50 0

38.117.6.186 3639 2 50 0

35.11.136.50 1258 2 50 0

65.175.174.173 3266 2 50 0

65.175.182.96 1429 2 50 0

```

----------

